# Roadster Mk3 - Dashcam wiring question



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey folks,

I'm about to start the adventure of wiring a Blackvue dashcam into my roadster - got all the kit, know which fuses to plug into....etc just looking to double check the panelling I'm going to be removing for cable management.

This pillar here:










Will this just pull away, or is there a special way to remove it?


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Turns out removing this may not be necessary. It seems possible to just push the wire in around the window edge.


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Is there any trick to removing this panel? Pull as I might, it doesn't seem to want to pop out!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes that's all I did. When you get to the bottom you need a strong trim tool to help feed the cable down in between the side trim and the dash.
Then to get to the fuse box remove the trim panel at the side end of the dash. I cut a notch in the side panel to allow the cable to pass through without pinching.


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey @ZephyR2. Don't suppose you could take a few photos of your routing and setup? Would be really useful to see!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Temmy,

Have you seen my installation document for Blackvue in this thread?

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... e#p9328671

The download link for my guide is still working if you want it.

You might find some useful info in there. Some people used a different route for the rear camera as my 'bodge' was to have a dangling wire.


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Blackhole128 said:


> Hi Temmy,
> 
> Have you seen my installation document for Blackvue in this thread?
> 
> ...


Hey! I have indeed. It's really excellent. Thank you. I've been referring to it a lot of today. I'm still a little unsure how you fed all the cables into the glove box and what that underside panel gives you (still haven't been able to pop it out!)


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello. I'm following @Blackhole128's excellent guide to install a Blackvue dashcam into my roadster, however I'm hitting lots of questions.

This part here:










I'm unclear how the ground is actually attached. What was the logic in loosening the bolt? The bolt has no washer or anything on the backside (that I can feel), so I'm unclear how the prongs of the wire would be held in contact?

Thanks!


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Ok, so after hours of wiring I tested the setup only to find the dashcam is getting no power.

I'm really confused, so here's what I did.

I followed @Blackhole128's guide and piggy backed off fuses F26 (permanent) and F40 (switch). I even checked those fuses with a multimeter before starting to wire to make sure they behaved as described in my roadster. All good.

I tapped into those, using a 5A fuse (smallest I had) for the Power Magic Pro.

Plugged in the dashcam, turned the engine on....no power to the dashcam.

I've plugged the dashcam straight into the cigarette lighter and that works fine (so the dashcam works)

Then I tested the white connector that plugs into the Power Magic Pro to see if it was getting any power from my piggybacks. What's interesting is the two pins from the fuse box are both giving power at 14v (the permanent reads 12v when the ignition is off - 14 when ignition is on - is that concerning?)










I'm a bit lost here. The Power Magic Pro should be getting power. If my multimeter is reading 14v into the Power Magic Pro is that a problem?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Are the cut off voltage settings configurable on the power magic? Perhaps it requires raising or battery volts have dropped below the set level.
14.5 volts don't make sense unless battery is on charge.
Hoggy.


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Well tried a bit more but about ready to admit defeat and pay someone else to do it.

One problem for certain seems to be the grounding. I tried testing and using the bolt mentioned in the guide but even with a multimeter it wouldn't register anything if used to ground.



















For whatever reason, that bolt is just a total no-go for me.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

The bolt needs to be in contact with the chassis. Put your meter on continuity and see if the bolt head (in the hole) is at 0 ohms compared to a good earth. Possible I guess that the hole has been so well painted that theres no earth contact.

You could scrape some paint off around the bolt head (smear with vaseline to stop corrosion) but the trim in the location looks like it would keep the earth connection from contact with the scraped bit.

To be sure drill a small hole in some unobstructed bit of chassis, smear with vaseline and use a self tapper which will cut itself into the hole and can't fail to be a good ground.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you removed the glovebox? When I fitted my Amazon Special I fully removed the glovebox and there is a ground point on the inside of the door hinges. I have attached an image of where mine is fitted but while it doesn't show the connection it does give an idea of where I'm talking about.


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

thegingerone said:


> Have you removed the glovebox? When I fitted my Amazon Special I fully removed the glovebox and there is a ground point on the inside of the door hinges. I have attached an image of where mine is fitted but while it doesn't show the connection it does give an idea of where I'm talking about.


How do you remove the glove box?


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Temmy said:


> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> > Have you removed the glovebox? When I fitted my Amazon Special I fully removed the glovebox and there is a ground point on the inside of the door hinges. I have attached an image of where mine is fitted but while it doesn't show the connection it does give an idea of where I'm talking about.
> ...


Its been about a year since I done it but there is about 10 x 8mm bolts holding it in and then it can be lowered out of place. far easier to work around when its done.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

When I did my installation, I didn't have any problem getting an earth connection from that stud. Perhaps I just got lucky with the contact to the chassis?

I loosened the bolt so that I could put the earth 'fork' between the chassis and the material of the glove box before tightening it up. As others have said, perhaps paint is in the way on your car?

Perhaps a 'crinkle' copper washer against the chassis with a normal washer on top would help get a ground? You could use a toothed washer instead if you don't mind it biting into the paintwork.


----------

